# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] موقع أخبار العملات و البيانات الاقتصادية

## الشاعر نور

لكل عشاق الفوركس اهديكم موقع اخبار العملات و البيانات الاقتصادية و التي تؤثر على اتجاه العملات حسب اهمية كل مؤشر و يقوم الموقع بنشر تلك البيانات لحظة الاعلان عنها...
كما انه يقدم اجندة اسبوعية عن أهم البيانات الاقتصادية المنتظر الاعلان عنها او التي تم اعلانها خلال الاسبوع


http://www.forexfactory.com/

----------

